# Buy EF Telephoto Now or Wait for RF Telephoto?



## Arête (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I recently purchased a Canon EOS R with the 24-105 lens. I really like it. It is currently the only camera gear I own. However, I am also interested in acquiring a telephoto lens sometime in the future. I am likely interested in a 70-200 F2.8 or more likely a 100-400 F4-5.6. Do you think I should purchase one of the EF lenses and use an adaptor, or try to "wait it out" for an RF version? 

I am happy to wait a little while, but if it takes like 5 years, I don't want to wait that long. I also would like to use an extender (1.4 probably), so I don't know if it would be good to use my EOS R + EF adaptor + extender + 100-400 telephoto. 

I'd appreciate your thoughts. I know we don't know what RF lenses canon plans to release in the next few years.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2018)

Normally, I would say buy the 100-400mm II now - it is a cracking lens and you will get a great deal of fun from it before a dedicated RF lens appears, if ever. And think of all the shots you will miss if you don't. But, there aren't any reports I have seen of anyone testing it. I am sure it will be fine for static scenes, including with an extender, but fast action and tracking may be problematic as this is the weak spot of the R.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2018)

While there will be RF telephotos in the mid range like 70-200, there is not as a big of a benefit size wise. Faster AF and a bit shorter, reduced CA's, but not earthshaking.

For more normal focal lengths, there is a more noticeable benefit, but still not worth swapping out what you have.

I'd get whatever focal length you need during the next 2-3 months while end of the year sales are going on.


----------



## xps (Nov 1, 2018)

On my 500 and 600mm lenses, the R is not very fast and accurate. Canon replied, the R was not built for using it on faster primes. But there will come an FW update to improve the performance


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2018)

xps said:


> On my 500 and 600mm lenses, the R is not very fast and accurate. Canon replied, the R was not built for using it on faster primes. But there will come an FW update to improve the performance



Faster Primes? Do you mean longer focal lengths? Canon has already introduced 50mm f/1.2, so the camera is definitely setup for fast primes.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2018)

I am reluctant to quote him but TN claimed the R was close to useless with the 600mm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I am reluctant to quote him but TN claimed the R was close to useless with the 600mm.


I'd definitely investigate if I owned or were planning to get the R to use with a $12000 lens. I'd go for a 1DX II, its a better match.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 2, 2018)

If you have an R as your only camera, it makes sense to wait for an R telephoto lens. The adaptor is only for people who already have EF lenses they want to use. If you don't already have the lens and you don't have an EOS body, then buying an EF lens for an R body is pointless.


----------



## xps (Nov 2, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Faster Primes? Do you mean longer focal lengths? Canon has already introduced 50mm f/1.2, so the camera is definitely setup for fast primes.


Sorry Mr. Mt Spokane for being not precise enough. I meant 600mm 4.0 II and the 500mm 4.0 II telephoto lenses. Not lenses with 6.5 or f8....


----------



## xps (Nov 2, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd definitely investigate if I owned or were planning to get the R to use with a $12000 lens. I'd go for a 1DX II, its a better match.


You are right, but I am owning an R and these lenses. So why not trying to use them togeather? I thought, the noiseless one shot mode would be great for birds in the near. I´m often in an special visiting point near an reserve, where birds come really near - but the first clack-clack-clack staccato let them flee (even if you use the silent mode)


----------



## RGF (Nov 2, 2018)

If you need long R glass, then you will wait a long time. Canon is experimenting with the R camera. Perhaps in 3-5 years


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2018)

xps said:


> You are right, but I am owning an R and these lenses. So why not trying to use them togeather? I thought, the noiseless one shot mode would be great for birds in the near. I´m often in an special visiting point near an reserve, where birds come really near - but the first clack-clack-clack staccato let them flee (even if you use the silent mode)


I have never had problems scaring off close birds with a 5/7D in silent mode or in standard. Have you used a long telephoto lenses or are you getting too close with short lenses?


----------



## Arête (Nov 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> If you have an R as your only camera, it makes sense to wait for an R telephoto lens. The adaptor is only for people who already have EF lenses they want to use. If you don't already have the lens and you don't have an EOS body, then buying an EF lens for an R body is pointless.



Yeah, this is what I'm thinking too. It's too bad I have to wait though. You think they will come out with RF extenders anytime soon?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2018)

xps said:


> Sorry Mr. Mt Spokane for being not precise enough. I meant 600mm 4.0 II and the 500mm 4.0 II telephoto lenses. Not lenses with 6.5 or f8....


Yes, fast can be relative, f/5.6 is fast for a 800mm lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2018)

xps said:


> You are right, but I am owning an R and these lenses. So why not trying to use them togeather? I thought, the noiseless one shot mode would be great for birds in the near. I´m often in an special visiting point near an reserve, where birds come really near - but the first clack-clack-clack staccato let them flee (even if you use the silent mode)



Be aware that silent shutter does not work well at all for moving objects or fast shutter speeds You cannot use flash, and aperture adjustment might not work for some lenses. If you have mot looked at the manual yet, download a copy and read pages 150-151. There are limitations that depend on the mode.

So, for birds that are relatively still or slow moving, one of the silent shutter modes may work, but its pretty limited for flying birds.


----------



## xps (Nov 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I have never had problems scaring off close birds with a 5/7D in silent mode or in standard. Have you used a long telephoto lenses or are you getting too close with short lenses?


The distance is still 10m, for small birds I use the 5DIV/1DX with the 600mm+1.4x. But the problme is, the hut is built in the water and the openings are near the water level/shore (mud, if the water level is low). So each sound is brought to the birds like in an megaphone. You have to be really really silent.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't think your wait for a 70-200 2.8 RF will be longer than about a year, if Canon rep statements hold any water. The 100-400, on the other hand, *may* take much longer...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2018)

xps said:


> The distance is still 10m, for small birds I use the 5DIV/1DX with the 600mm+1.4x. But the problme is, the hut is built in the water and the openings are near the water level/shore (mud, if the water level is low). So each sound is brought to the birds like in an megaphone. You have to be really really silent.


Even the 5DIV in silent single shot? Is your lens camouflaged and all but the end inside the window? The 5DIV is pretty quite in silent mode but the 1DX in continuous makes a terrible racket.


----------



## xps (Nov 3, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Even the 5DIV in silent single shot? Is your lens camouflaged and all but the end inside the window? The 5DIV is pretty quite in silent mode but the 1DX in continuous makes a terrible racket.


Yes, my 1DX is loud like an machine gun. The birds here are really alert and flee if there is some noise around. Especially kingfisher, bluebird or other small birds are "noise sensitive".


----------



## Arête (Nov 3, 2018)

Act444 said:


> I don't think your wait for a 70-200 2.8 RF will be longer than about a year, if Canon rep statements hold any water. The 100-400, on the other hand, *may* take much longer...



Yeah, I hope the wait isn't too long. When do you think they will come out with teleconverters?


----------

